
Ask HN: How to motivate society to plant 1t trees? - edgefield0
Climate change is accelerating and is an existential threat. It seems planting trees may be a partial solution. How do we start and cultivate a viral campaign to plant 1t trees?
======
smt88
Individuals in the US can do more to fight climate change by voting[1] than by
planting trees.

The scope and cost of a PR campaign that would convince people to plant trees
is staggering, and there's no single entity willing to pay for it. It's an
issue of government taking action and extracting the money from the companies
who have profited from pollution.

1\. [https://theconversation.com/government-action-isnt-enough-
fo...](https://theconversation.com/government-action-isnt-enough-for-climate-
change-the-private-sector-can-cut-billions-of-tons-of-carbon-79728)

~~~
edgefield0
I hear you on voting but we had Obama in place for eight years and we did next
to nothing as a country on climate change. At best, we took some incremental
steps that were totally insufficient.

~~~
blacksqr
I agree with you on Obama, but every time voting is brought up on HN, there is
an immediate responsive implicit assumption that voting for president is the
only kind of voting that exists.

Americans have opportunities to vote on many levels of government. All those
votes have a potential effect on policy. One woke vote for president is not
going to counteract all the other bad votes or non-votes.

Obama would have done a lot more if his feet had been held to the fire by a
more progressive Congress. But climate action opponents took control of the
House in the very next election, effectively ending Obama's chance to take
significant action.

------
autisticmind
Hemp would be better, btw. Because it grows faster and can be harvested twice
a year. Big amount of very useful biomass for many useful products. Where at
this planet all these trees should or could be planted? Where could be the
most efficient place for it? Most of the trees in one big area, or better wide
spread around the globe? How would it impact the actual nature and plants
around? Which sort of trees? Could hemp be more efficient?

------
xhgdvjky
probably step one is to plant some trees yourself. you'll at least see how
it's done at a low level

then convince some friends to go with you. encourage them to bring their
friends. and repeat this

with exponential growth, any constant number is surmountable

------
rolph
Start with >Germinate< a Tn >seedlings<, each dime sent to the gofundme will
buy a seed that will be germinated in time for phase two

------
ajcarpy2005
Make a Facebook ad campaign asking for donations.

